# Cable Card Question



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a Cable card in a TiVo HD box that I don’t really use anymore as it’s been replaced by a Bolt. If I buy an Edge, can that cable card be used in the edge if I call Comcast to get them to pair it or whatever?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

10_pearljam said:


> I have a Cable card in a TiVo HD box that I don’t really use anymore as it’s been replaced by a Bolt. If I buy an Edge, can that cable card be used in the edge if I call Comcast to get them to pair it or whatever?


Yes.


----------



## clueless in seattle (2 mo ago)

10_pearljam said:


> I have a Cable card in a TiVo HD box that I don’t really use anymore as it’s been replaced by a Bolt. If I buy an Edge, can that cable card be used in the edge if I call Comcast to get them to pair it or whatever?


I just did exactly that. Same cable card. Take a photo of the tiny numbers on the cable card, you can enter it online with Comcast if necessary. or put it on the screen when it asks.
I remember it being easier than I thought!


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

clueless in seattle said:


> I just did exactly that. Same cable card. Take a photo of the tiny numbers on the cable card, you can enter it online with Comcast if necessary. or put it on the screen when it asks.
> I remember it being easier than I thought!


You don’t even have to call?


----------



## clueless in seattle (2 mo ago)

10_pearljam said:


> You don’t even have to call?


I didn't, thankfully. Which probably saved a few hours. But my card was only 2 years old due to a move ( the tivo I took it from was 10 years old) . I'd certainly try, and it will tell you if it doesn't work (check online for pictures). Notice when you take it out from your old tivo which side of the card is on top for insertion into your Edge. I speak from experience.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

clueless in seattle said:


> I just did exactly that. Same cable card. Take a photo of the tiny numbers on the cable card, you can enter it online with Comcast if necessary. or put it on the screen when it asks.
> I remember it being easier than I thought!


The card will need to be paired to your new TiVo, either by calling or a self service website.


----------



## DaveCCampbell (Jan 30, 2019)

10_pearljam said:


> I have a Cable card in a TiVo HD box that I don’t really use anymore as it’s been replaced by a Bolt. If I buy an Edge, can that cable card be used in the edge if I call Comcast to get them to pair it or whatever?


----------



## DaveCCampbell (Jan 30, 2019)

i've always had to involve the cable company on-site personnel to properly pair cable cards through the years.
it seems like there is always some issue somewhere in the provisioning process that requires a technician on-site and the Spectrum support person on the phone to work through those issues.


----------

